# [Aman'Thul] und er sprach Movement? Ich hab Promill statt Skill! ^^



## Nazgula (28. November 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Ob aggroloser Tank, mondscheue Eule oder movementfaule Hexe, hier wird ein Plätzchen für dich gefunden.

Die Allianzgilde *- Promill statt Skill -* ist auf dem PvE-Server Aman'Thul beheimatet und wir suchen Spieler die...

... eine gut gehäufte Portion Humor mitbringen.
... mit Motivation an Aufgaben gehen.
... bereit sind etwas Zeit für die Gemeinschaft zu investieren.
... nicht vergessen haben, dass ein RL existiert.
... sich gerne an Events (Inis, Raids,...) beteiligen.
... sich ohne Verpflichtungen einfach im Rudel wohler fühlen. 

*Wir bieten:*

- Teamspeak3 Voice Chat
- Gildenhomepage: www.promill-statt-skill.gildendkp.de
- gefüllte Bankfächer
- ein Herz für Einzelkämpfer ^^
- Rat und Tat in kniffligen Situationen
- flamefreie Zone
- einen aktiven Gildenchannel
- regelmäßige Events
- jede Menge Lachflashs

*
Was wir von dir erwarten:*

Ein stets freundliches und altersentsprechenden Auftreten - auch gegenüber anderen Spielern - sollte auch für dich selbstverständlich sein.

Flames und Provokationen sind nicht akzeptabel!

_*

Solltest Du trotzdem oder gerade deswegen Interesse haben, dann nichts wie ran an den Speck! Schicke eine Bewerbung und überzeuge von dir! Wir werden dich dann zu einem Gespräch im TS einladen. *_


----------



## assgar (30. November 2013)

Hi,

war eben auf eurer Hp und mir fiel unten dieser Passus auf.Warum darf man nicht nach Gold fragen ich dachte ihr seid eine Gilde und meines erachtens hilft man sich aus oder nicht?Das hat nichts mit der üblichen bettelei zu tun!


Achtung
Die Gildenbank verleiht weder Gold, noch spendet sie oder vergibt verzinste Darlehen. Erst recht nicht für schnelles Fliegen/Reiten etc.! Es ist ausdrücklich untersagt, im Gildenchannel nach Gold zu betteln und/oder Mitglieder damit zu belästigen.

Böse Zungen könnten nun meinen das es dem Gildenmeister weniger um die Member sondern darum geht möglichst schnell die Bank zu füllen und dann abzuhauen.


Da würde ich niemandem raten einzutreten,Finger weg.


----------



## Nazgula (30. November 2013)

Hallo und danke für deinen Beitrag dazu!

Wie du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kannst gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die sich nur einer Gilde anschließen um sich regelrecht durchzuschnorren. Kaum eingetreten, schon steht der erste "Bettel-Post" im Gilden-Channel. Dies demotiviert und auf gut deutsch nervt es die anderen Spieler nur. Um dies zu unterbinden stehen eben genau diese Sätze in unserem Forum. 





> Es ist ausdrücklich untersagt, im Gildenchannel nach Gold zu betteln und/oder Mitglieder damit *zu belästigen.*




Dies hat nichts mit der Bereicherung der Gildenleitung zu tun, wie du mir bestimmt zustimmen wirst.  

Schön, dass du dich in der Verantwortung siehst zukünfte Mitglieder (egal welcher Gilde natürlich) vor Gilden mit Hintergedanken zu warnen.

Nochmals dankeschön und ich habe soeben einen kleinen Hinweis im Forum angefügt, der für jeden verständlich ausdrückt, wer damit gemeint ist. ^^


----------



## assgar (30. November 2013)

Nazgula schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deinen Beitrag dazu!
> 
> Wie du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kannst gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die sich nur einer Gilde anschließen um sich regelrecht durchzuschnorren. Kaum eingetreten, schon steht der erste "Bettel-Post" im Gilden-Channel. Dies demotiviert und auf gut deutsch nervt es die anderen Spieler nur. Um dies zu unterbinden stehen eben genau diese Sätze in unserem Forum.
> 
> ...



Also,

kaum beitreten und losbetteln ist mir noch nicht untergekommen,lag warscheinlich daran das man in meiner Gilde vorher gut überlegt hat wen man sich reinholt und wen nicht.

Und so wie du das sagst ist es auch schlüssig,nur ist der Hinweis auf Eurer HP zweideutig und wenn man Euch nicht kennt kommt einem der Verdacht hoch das es sich nur um die Einnahmen dreht.Es gibt von solchen Gilden leider mittlerweile nicht wenige und das Nachsehen haben dann die Member und ja ich bin dafür das ich vor allem Anfänger die noch Spaß haben wollen vor sowas warne,was wie du beschrieben hast ja bei Euch nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.


----------



## Nazgula (30. November 2013)

Da gebe ich dir recht, es will wohl überlegt sein, wen man sich in die Gilde holt. Dafür haben wir ja das Bewerbungsverfahren und die TS-Gespräche. Schwarze Schafe bleiben leider nicht aus. 

Ich nehme es als konstruktive Kritik und werde diese Passage auf unserer HP überarbeiten. Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## Nazgula (12. Dezember 2013)

/update


----------



## Nazgula (14. Dezember 2013)

/update Änderung der HP-Adresse


----------

